# Uber using phone camera for speed limits



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Last week I was driving and noticed how accurate the gps was with speed limit signs. The moment I passed the sign, the speed limit changed in the app. Seemed a little suspicious...ok a lot suspicious.
So later that day, I drive past the same sign but I covered up the camera and the speed limit didn't change in the app. Drive past it with the camera uncovered and the speed limit changes.
I have tried this multiple times in different parts of the city and it appears that uber is using the phone camera to read speed limit signs.


Try it out and let me know your results. I am using an iphone 11


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TBone said:


> Last week I was driving and noticed how accurate the gps was with speed limit signs. The moment I passed the sign, the speed limit changed in the app. Seemed a little suspicious...ok a lot suspicious.
> So later that day, I drive past the same sign but I covered up the camera and the speed limit didn't change in the app. Drive past it with the camera uncovered and the speed limit changes.
> I have tried this multiple times in different parts of the city and it appears that uber is using the phone camera to read speed limit signs.
> 
> Try it out and let me know your results. I am using an iphone 11


Is your camera permission on? I'm pretty sure Google Maps provide speed limit information too. So are they using the camera as well?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Nope, it's coming from maps. My cameras are pointed in such a way that they couldn't possibly see the signs.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, it's coming from maps. My cameras are pointed in such a way that they couldn't possibly see the signs.


Exactly.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Nope, it's coming from maps. My cameras are pointed in such a way that they couldn't possibly see the signs.


Me too


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

TBone said:


> Last week I was driving and noticed how accurate the gps was with speed limit signs. The moment I passed the sign, the speed limit changed in the app. Seemed a little suspicious...ok a lot suspicious.
> So later that day, I drive past the same sign but I covered up the camera and the speed limit didn't change in the app. Drive past it with the camera uncovered and the speed limit changes.
> I have tried this multiple times in different parts of the city and it appears that uber is using the phone camera to read speed limit signs.
> 
> Try it out and let me know your results. I am using an iphone 11


why use iphone 11 when iphone 6/7 only cost 150 bucks


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Well now we know who's the fawn who has phone on the windshield.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> why use iphone 11 when iphone 6/7 only cost 150 bucks


I had my 6 since 2015.
Never lost or repaired.
Why shouldn't I treat myself to a new phone? (A factory refurbished x for 500)
Especially since my six had a battery life of 15 minutes with a full charge. It couldn't even make it through the wait at the dentist or doctors office .


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

very good. i only had 2 phones since 5 years. the reason i bought an used phone is because my last one broke. lol


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

TBone said:


> Last week I was driving and noticed how accurate the gps was with speed limit signs. The moment I passed the sign, the speed limit changed in the app. Seemed a little suspicious...ok a lot suspicious.
> So later that day, I drive past the same sign but I covered up the camera and the speed limit didn't change in the app. Drive past it with the camera uncovered and the speed limit changes.
> I have tried this multiple times in different parts of the city and it appears that uber is using the phone camera to read speed limit signs.
> 
> Try it out and let me know your results. I am using an iphone 11


I never have driven in over 7000 rides with a dash mound phone/camera in view. I watch the signs with my own eyes and yes it still changes, but not very accurately. No app/nav is different. They all suck! &#129320;

The point is this, know where you are going!

Hope it helps. &#128539;


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

TBone said:


> Last week I was driving and noticed how accurate the gps was with speed limit signs. The moment I passed the sign, the speed limit changed in the app. Seemed a little suspicious...ok a lot suspicious.
> So later that day, I drive past the same sign but I covered up the camera and the speed limit didn't change in the app. Drive past it with the camera uncovered and the speed limit changes.
> I have tried this multiple times in different parts of the city and it appears that uber is using the phone camera to read speed limit signs.
> 
> Try it out and let me know your results. I am using an iphone 11


the most ridiculous thing I have read tonight...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> Is your camera permission on? I'm pretty sure Google Maps provide speed limit information too. So are they using the camera as well?


I DISABLE everything that i can !


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

bethswannns said:


> why use iphone 11 when iphone 6/7 only cost 150 bucks


Why use the Internet to reply to this thread when you can send a letter in the mail?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Illini said:


> Why use the Internet to reply to this thread when you can send a letter in the mail?


Maybe we could all vote by mail too.
Is that a good idea?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

TBone said:


> Last week I was driving and noticed how accurate the gps was with speed limit signs. The moment I passed the sign, the speed limit changed in the app. Seemed a little suspicious...ok a lot suspicious.
> So later that day, I drive past the same sign but I covered up the camera and the speed limit didn't change in the app. Drive past it with the camera uncovered and the speed limit changes.
> I have tried this multiple times in different parts of the city and it appears that uber is using the phone camera to read speed limit signs.
> 
> Try it out and let me know your results. I am using an iphone 11


I have some leftover foil from Thanksgiving.....probably enough for a hat if you'd like it!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

If your phone is window mounted, then LE can see you touch it and work it. TICKET!

Never mount your phone where people outside the car can see it, or see you touch it. TICKET!!


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> If your phone is window mounted, then LE can see you touch it and work it. TICKET!
> 
> Never mount your phone where people outside the car can see it, or see you touch it. TICKET!!


Uber's app complies with our states phone use policy



Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I have some leftover foil from Thanksgiving.....probably enough for a hat if you'd like it!


I know right...but seriously I have tried it and it will not change the speed limit if I cover the camera. Go around the block with it uncovered and it changes ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I DISABLE everything that i can !


I'm so disabled I am covered by the ADA! Ba Dum.....


----------

